# Algae/fungus in emersed setup



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Usually, if you are noticing algal/fungal/bacterial growth, it means that you have too much water in the emersed setup.

You can also prevent unwanted growth (particularly fungus) from ensuring that the aquarium is well ventilated (e.g. sufficient holes in the saran wrap).


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi meowschwitz,

For a little over four years I have maintained an emersed 'Plant Bank' of less common plant species I may want to try in the future, or have tried and liked but don't have room for currently in my tanks. I have to admit that algae, fungus, and especially for me cyanobacteria are all issues I have had to deal with.

I have tried 1.0% bleach solutions; very mild hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) solutions, Excel solutions, Melafix solutions, and a couple of others. Some were way too strong and killed the plants along with the algae. Some were basically ineffective. 

Lately I have had some success with soap (that's right soap) solutions. I am currently using a solution of three teaspoons of Dawn dishwater soap in 30 ounces of water. When I see algae starting I use a spray bottle and hit the area with 3 spritzes (don't overdo or it may kill the beneficial bacteria in the soil). Then I hit the plants with a couple of spritzes of plain water to rinse off the soap. Usually within 24 - 48 hours the algae is greatly diminished or gone. I repeat as necessary.

Plant Bank with about 30 different species


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Im not sure about emersed full time but vegetable seed germination I've used cinnamon to stop fungi growth

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

